# Drop Shot RIg



## SKWildThang (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey, I was just wondering what everyone's opinion was about the newest craze on the professional tours, the drop shot rig, being banned from fishing in Michigan. I beleive we are the only state and I think they should make an exception, but that brings up the whole Salmon snagging thing, so i just wanted to know everyone's opinion because i really beleive it could be a great weopon here in our clear lakes. Thanks

SK


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I must have my head in the sand.....what is a "drop shot rig" ?

Whale


----------



## Jackson Musky Man (Sep 15, 2000)

Here is a link talking about what a drop shot is.
http://www.outdoorsite.net/fishing/article_page.cfm?objectid=153
How did you know it is going to be banned in Michigan?

"Catch a Babe, Throw a Hoginator"


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Are you saying this is banned from ANYONE fishing in Michigan or just on the Professional Fishing Tours???? Cause I don't see where this is any different than a "Bottom Bouncer" or a sinker and Hook???? Strange or did I just not see it right when I looked at that link?


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

A drop shot rig is banned equipment for ANYONE in Michigan. 

Page 9 of the fishing guide, Unlawful Activities: unlawful to "Have a weight rigidly attached to a multi-pointed hook; or suspended from a multi-point hook; or suspended below any hook unless the hook is on a dropper line (e.g. a leader) that is at least 3" long." 

Thus, both a bottom bouncer with dropper line and a sinker and hook are legal, but a drop shot rig is not.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok, so, from what you are saying, Byron, is that attaching a weight to the Tag end of a knot when you tie on a hook is Illegal...Unless I am seeing this wrong, If this tag end of the knot is at least 3 inches long, wouldn't that be the same as say a barrel swivel with a hook and split shot on it as far as snagging goes??? 

If I "Moderated" right I left this in Warm Water and copied it to the Michigan hunting and Fishing Law Question and anwser to get an "Expert" Opinion!!!!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Drop shot is illegal because the hook is attached to the same line as the weight. If you attached the hook to at least a 3 inch leader then it would be legal. This was discussed earlier, if memory serves around last April or May.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

So what you are saying then is if I have a main line, a barrel swivel, a leader that is say 4 feet long with a hook on it, and I put a splitshot sinker on the leader line, that is Illegal?????


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If the weight is on the same line as the hook and below the hook yes, it's illegal. If the weight is on the same line as the hook and the weight is at least 3 inches above the hook then, it's legal. If the hook is on at least a 3 inch leader that is tied to the line with the weight on it then that is also legal.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok, Thanks Boehr! That cleared things up for me!


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

so what your saying is that i cant put a sinker right infront of a hooK?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

That is one way that is not legal, yes.


----------

